# God Complex



## whiteskunk (Mar 23, 2013)

Taking the scenario from "Kamichu":

What would you do if one day/morning you woke up and discovered you became a god (powers and all):

How would you use your powers?

Personal gain? (Money, social status, etc)
Benevolence-good to all?
Exact revenge on others who wronged you?

Myself-I would keep it a secret as corrupt people would try to take advantage and use me/manipulate me so they could gain power and wealth if the truth were known.

I doubt I would try to make things easier for all, if I did, then no one would bother trying.


----------



## Ranguvar (Mar 23, 2013)

I would make a rock even I couldn't lift.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> What would you do if one day/morning you woke up and discovered you became a god (powers and all)



Well I have this deep fear of the rejection of science and logic so I'd probably go insane and off myself before I got the chance to have fun with my powers.

Well that was fun.



Green_Knight said:


> I would make a rock even I couldn't lift.



Unless you could get twenty other people to dance with you like in the TLAB movie.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd make my own universe. Oh, wait...


----------



## Bliss (Mar 23, 2013)

Since you seem to have in mind a _kami_, and not an Abrahamic all-powerful and ubiquitous creator deity, I would not let most people know of my true existence.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> What would you do if one day/morning you woke up and discovered you became a god (powers and all):
> 
> How would you use your powers?


*"ALL WILL LOVE ME AND DESPAIR!"*

Actually I would combine all universes into one universe and have a set system of basically uncaring unfeeling karma, as well as a create a huge probability bias in favor of those that are trying to help others.  Also extreme bias against those intentionally trying to harm others.


Lizzie said:


> Since you seem to have in mind a _kami_, and not an Abrahamic all-powerful and ubiquitous creator deity, I would not let most people know of my true existence.


Oh well in that case I would just become a super hero.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 23, 2013)

After doing whatever I wanted for a while, I would have no idea what to do... 

On the one hand it would be fun to control everything in the universe, but on the other hand, I suspect life would lose some meaning to me. There would be no real challenges to overcome, nothing to test my strength or integrity, nothing to learn, nothing unpredictable. 
However, I may be able to find meaning in some other form...

Whether I influence other people's lives with these powers would be an intense moral dilemma for me.  I wouldn't want to just stand by and let bad things happen to people, but if I did control everything so that nobody suffered, it would reach the point where I am making choices for everyone in a kind of socialist nightmare, where nobody has any freedom.  No matter what, there would be some sort of conflict.

I would then be faced with the choice: Do I give up these powers and live my life like everyone else? Or do I keep them and try to do what I think is best? Or do I keep them and only change little things around me, maintaining the appearance of a normal (but empty) life?

I have no idea what I would choose, especially since god-me would be much more intelligent.


----------



## Zerig (Mar 23, 2013)

Eradicate the unpure. Become Emperor of Earth. 

Just the standard things.


----------



## Bliss (Mar 23, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Eradicate the unpure. Become Emperor of Earth.


You are late.


----------



## Teal (Mar 23, 2013)

I should never be given any sort of power.
If you've ever seen me play sims you'd know why.


----------



## ownbones (Mar 23, 2013)

become shai-hulud


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 23, 2013)

I would use my power to make myself no longer a god.

No one individual should ever have such power.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I would use my power to make myself no longer a god.
> 
> No one individual should ever have such power.


Oh please. You can't get any more goody-two-shoes than that.

I'd gladly become mad with power and do all sorts of crazy stuff to the universe and the fabric of reality. Mess with people's minds. Maybe even give them the power to stop me [magic] for my own amusement.
I _may_ or _may not_ accidentaly blow up the earth in the process, though :v


----------



## asdfKBSmASH (Mar 23, 2013)

i'd stop watching people's lives fall apart. between drugs and disease, it'd be great to get the fuck away from seeing any of it.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 23, 2013)

If I had divine powers I would create a world composed only by anthro and feral furries and then create a website with a photo gallery and a discussion board for them to show their awesome human suits. You know, the ones they Take to convs and stuff... :V


----------



## Fernin (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd wipe the notion of religion from the whole of existence then go through existence (quietly enough) to see how humanity progresses. I get the feeling without religion to justify all the bullshit it does, basic kindness and morals (all too often attributed to religion) would get us by well enough while asinine bullshit would become that much harder to justify.


----------



## Plantar (Mar 23, 2013)

Since I'd have god-like powers, there'd be no struggle in life. I'd be able to do anything, and that'd be BORING. Sure, I'd be able to do anything I wanted, get anything to fuel my desires, but it wouldn't get me happiness or satisfaction. Knowing everything and being able to do anything just isn't a thought that appeals to me, and some things are just better left as fantasies.


----------



## Demensa (Mar 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I would use my power to make myself no longer a god.
> 
> No one individual should ever have such power.



I always imagine that this is what I would do, but when I think about it, I don't know if I would relinquish my powers so easily once I had them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd go insane and shape the world in ways nobody ever thought of.


----------



## ickypoof (Mar 23, 2013)

i would make every football player and sports players wear dresses during matches.


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 23, 2013)

This reminds me of a film "Bruce Almighty". I don't know what I'd do, honestly, with great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> then create a website with a photo gallery and a discussion board for them to show their awesome human suits. You know, the ones they Take to convs and stuff... :V



Oh god.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 23, 2013)

ickypoof said:


> i would make every football player and sports players wear dresses during matches.



I like the way you think.


----------



## Streetcircus (Mar 23, 2013)

There are so many things I would expel from reality: MLP, Justin Bieber, Twilight, Soulja Boy, Kanye West, Mila Kunis, Jersey Shore, Glee, most anime, fetishes, 90% of the furry fandom, liberals, heavy metal, PewdiePie/Cry, hardcore pornography, action/adventure/platformer games, MTV, JRPGs, 50 Shades of Grey, and emo poetry - just for starters.

I hate to question an omniscient being, but if one does already exist, I think he really got it wrong when he allowed these things into the world.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 23, 2013)

Bringing the Pirates to the World Series would be my first order of business.


----------



## Hewge (Mar 23, 2013)

I would give myself oodles of monies and great health, then probably just go back to how things would normally be. Too selfish to help others, not selfish enough to be cruel to others.

...Right after I turn everyone into furries! ;V



PsychicOtter said:


> Bringing the Pirates to the World Series would be my first order of business.



Did somebody say... *Pirates?!

**Pirate ottahs?**Pirate ottahsâ€‹! !*


----------



## Mayonnaise (Mar 23, 2013)

I would probably be one of those mischievous gods. Fap too much? I'll give you hairy palm. Things like that.

Messing with people's dreams could be fun as well.

Of course, I would have to keep it a secret. Don't want everyone pin their bad days on me.


----------



## Faolan (Mar 23, 2013)

I would like to say that I would use it entirely for good, having seen a lot of crap in my life, but that is about as unlikely as the Cubs winning the World Series.

I would probably start off by giving myself a fair deal of wealth, not enough to get on the radar of Forbes or something like that, but a rather hefty sum none the less.

After a while enjoying myself, I would probably turn to helping others, but not in an obvious and direct way.  What exactly I would do would depend on just how much power I had.  If I had enough power to somehow form a world with people who were without hate, and would rather live in an egalitarian society, then I would go that route.

If not then I would probably cause some crazy meteorological events to essentially assassinate a few dozen people that I think the world would be a lot better off without, and then anonymously donate a lot of money to charities that I believe in, preferably with money stolen from the accounts of the worlds richest men and women.

Then I would just go back to being comfortable with what I gave myself until I get bored, and would get a job just to keep myself busy.


----------



## Tigercougar (Mar 23, 2013)

I would give up/destroy my godlike powers. I do not want that responsibility and I should not have the ability to control what happens to the rest of humanity and the world.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 23, 2013)

Hewge said:


> I would give myself oodles of monies and great health, then probably just go back to how things would normally be. Too selfish to help others, not selfish enough to be cruel to others.
> 
> ...Right after I turn everyone into furries! ;V
> 
> ...



Not exactly what I was thinking, but we could execute our plan and bring more otters to the fandom.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 23, 2013)

Demensa said:


> I always imagine that this is what I would do, but when I think about it, I don't know if I would relinquish my powers so easily once I had them.



I have come to realize that with such power, how could anyone genuinely appreciate me? How could my lover know I was not simply making them be so? My friends? How would my family even know they weren't just random people picked for whatever selfish reason?

Many questions, many responsibilities, so much uncertainty. My life does not need such.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 23, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> I have come to realize that with such power, how could anyone genuinely appreciate me? How could my lover know I was not simply making them be so? My friends? How would my family even know they weren't just random people picked for whatever selfish reason?
> 
> Many questions, many responsibilities, so much uncertainty. My life does not need such.


Who needs love when you have limitless power, enough to bend reality to your will?
I wonder how you would deal with it if there was no going back. Stuck as a powerful immortal being forever. Go insane ?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2013)

Streetcircus said:


> There are so many things I would expel from reality: MLP *. . .* liberals, heavy metal *. . .* hardcore pornography, action/adventure/platformer games *. . .* just for starters.


How about no.  Jesus, could you imagine a world run by conservatives?  The world would go to shit in less than a week.  That'd mean no more condoms and no more abortions.  The world would be overrun by stds and every woman's vagina would be treated like a clown car.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> How about no.  Jesus, could you imagine a world run by conservatives?  The world would go to shit in less than a week.


As a deity, I would destroy them, along with their sources of inspiration, as well as the contemporary/historic places of origin of their sources of inspiration.


----------



## Streetcircus (Mar 23, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> How about no.  Jesus, could you imagine a world run by conservatives?  The world would go to shit in less than a week.



Not without liberals, it wouldn't. Conservatives only oppose legislation supported by liberals because they oppose everything proposed by liberals. That's just politics though. Where liberals exceed politically, they fail socially.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> As a deity, I would destroy them, along with their sources of inspiration, as well as the contemporary/historic places of origin of their sources of inspiration.


You could just grant everyone knowledge and have the same effect, as well as improve the world at the same time.


Streetcircus said:


> Not without liberals, it wouldn't.  Conservatives only oppose legislation supported by liberals because they  oppose everything proposed by liberals. That's just politics though.  Where liberals exceed politically, they fail socially.


What about the housing crash?
The iraq war, afghanistan?
Reagonomics?
Widespread stigmatization of homosexuality?
Gerrymandering to supress minority votes?
Wanting to expand our military to unsustainable levels financially?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Mar 23, 2013)

inb4 this turns into a politics thread


----------



## PsychicOtter (Mar 23, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> inb4 this turns into a politics thread


Every thread on this site does eventually.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> inb4 this turns into a politics thread


Hypothetically if there is a god the most likely reason why he/she/they don't reveal themselves is because the immediate reaction by everyone would be "can you erase <insert opposing political/ideological/religious group or different ethnic group or anybody different> from existance?"

You know it's true.
I can imagine it now. . .
"God can you erase conservatives from existance?"
"God can you erase liberals from existance?"
"God can you erase democrats from existance?"
"God can you erase republicans from existance?"
"God can you erase tea party from existance?"
"God can you erase communist economic beliefs from existance?"
"God can you erase socialist economic beliefs from existance?"
"God can you erase capitalism from existance?"
"God can you erase Christians from existance?"
"God can you erase atheism from existance?"
"God can you erase Islam from existance?"
"God can you erase Hinduism from existance?"
"God can you erase Buddhism from existance?"
"God can you erase Shintoism from existance?"
"God can you erase Taoism from existance?"
"God can you erase Wicca from existance?"
"God can you erase Paganism from existance?"
"God can you erase Agnosticism from existance?"
"God can you erase American from existance?"
"God can you erase China from existance?"
"God can you erase Russia from existance?"
*. . .*
. . .
"God can you erase Sweden from existance?"*
. . .
. . .
*"God can you erase PC gamers from existance?"
"God can you erase Xbox gamers from existance?"
"God can you erase Playstation gamers from existance?"
"God can you erase WiiU gamers from existance?"
"God can you erase FPS gamers from existance?"
"God can you erase JRPG gamers from existance?"*
. . .*

Hell it's probably why he doesn't even so much as make it known or even so much as talk to a individual group of people first hand.
"God is murdering someone in cold blood cause you want their kitkat bar wrong?"
"Well obviously"
"God spoke to me!  I'm a prophet of god therefore I speak the word of god!"
"What?! No! I just agreed killing someone over a kitbat bar is wrong"




"The good Cannon can giveth thee a shitstorm, the good Cannon can taketh it away" :V


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 23, 2013)

I probably would just make a planet with nothing but beautiful oceans, lakes, rivers and wonderful meadows with the prettiest flowers So i can admire the beauty in life and my ability to create it.

Might also try to make animals so it wont be just plants :3


----------



## Ricky (Mar 23, 2013)

So, just like any other day? :roll:


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 23, 2013)

Turn myself into my fursona, bring back dino's for shits and giggles, then raise my own race of real furries superior to humans with a way of life where they protect and conserve all species and life forerunner style. Once humans have stopped being dickheads to other species and have no more negative impact on life around them i would probably stop being a god and be some kind of super warrior kinda thing of my people.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Mar 23, 2013)

I would use the powers to get rid of themselves, and remove all memory of them. After all, ignorance is bliss!


----------



## Rheumatism (Mar 24, 2013)

I'd draw a webcomic.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 24, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I wonder how you would deal with it if there was no going back. Stuck as a powerful immortal being forever. Go insane ?



With no such joys to keep my spirits high, we would have to turn to the Schadenfreude for respite...starting with transporting many Gameboy Colors, AA batteries, and many copies of Pokemon Red/Blue to a point in ancient history...


----------



## TheGr8MC (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd probably infiltrate the rich and powerful and take control of them all and secretly rule the world Illuminati style.  But seeing as how I know nothing useful about politics and rule under me would screw things up more I'd turn my rule of the world over to Steven Colbert and John Steward.

I'd then work on making nature more powerful and resistant to pollution, industrialization, deforestation and hunting.


----------



## TigerBeacon (Mar 27, 2013)

Prolly just move on with life as usual without the threat of death looming over my head. Make relationships then cut them, be different kinds of people. Ultimately watch the world run its course and prolly write a book about the life of an immortal god among men.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 27, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> "God can you erase Christians from existance?"



lmao asking god to remove christians from existence omg it'd be hilarious if that happened and he went through with it


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd be benevolent and try to fix things...then "remove" and curse other things that are not wanted...like the WBC. I'd turn them gay and unable to control their gayness.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> I'd be benevolent and try to fix things...then "remove" and curse other things that are not wanted...like the WBC. I'd turn them gay and unable to control their gayness.



WBC as in the World Barista Championship?


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 27, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> WBC as in the World Barista Championship?



No.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Mar 30, 2013)

I'd sit down and eat a cookie, then I would do nothing.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 30, 2013)

All I ask is for photokinesis, nothing more.

If I had it, I would purge threats to society.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 30, 2013)

I would use my powers for good and bring about a new age of peace, love, and equality.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Mar 30, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I would use my powers for good and bring about a new age of peace, love, and equality.



That is techically impossible. With order chaos always spawns and discontent so you cant make it all about peace.


----------



## anothersacrifice (Mar 30, 2013)

I would rule with an iron fist and be known as a tyrant to all, but I would also make sure my people were fed and taken care of... cuz damn.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

Dragonfurry said:


> That is techically impossible. With order chaos always spawns and discontent so you cant make it all about peace.



But love is more powerful than anything, so if everyone loved each other there would be no chaos or discontent, and if I had God-like powers I would make sure of that. I would remove all pain, suffering, sorrow, and lonliness from the face of existence. I would make certain the existence of aliens and other sentient non-human beings and create an eternal paradise of beauty and magnificence where the universe is filled with a never-ending ocean of the colors of diversity. Everyone would have eternal lives of comfort and happiness and I would cleanse all evil and all will be forgiven and there would be no death and there would be no hell and there would be no punishment because there would be no evil.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> But love is more powerful than anything, so if everyone loved each other there would be no chaos or discontent, and if I had God-like powers I would make sure of that. I would remove all pain, suffering, sorrow, and lonliness from the face of existence. I would make certain the existence of aliens and other sentient non-human beings and create an eternal paradise of beauty and magnificence where the universe is filled with a never-ending ocean of the colors of diversity. Everyone would have eternal lives of comfort and happiness and I would cleanse all evil and all will be forgiven and there would be no death and there would be no hell and there would be no punishment because there would be no evil.



Sounds quite boring. Without sorrow, pain and lonliness there wouldn't be hope, joy, creativity, understanding. It would be impossible for everyone to have eternal lives of comfort and happiness. Because people would become bored quickly as there wouldn't be anything to challenge their minds/solving problems or physical challenges to push themselves to achieve satisfaction from doing something. Eternal life (no death) would be a curse not a blessing.
And as far as aliens, it's fun to dream/imagine what they look like, how they live, etc. Humans are still a child race cosmically speaking. Who knows how life evolved on other worlds and at what rate (slower, quicker).

Better to just go on normally and let things unfold as they should. To use such powers with the best of intentions would only cause worse problems in the long run. Like a movie, sit back, chow on some popcorn and watch the show.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Sounds quite boring. Without sorrow, pain and lonliness there wouldn't be hope, joy, creativity, understanding. It would be impossible for everyone to have eternal lives of comfort and happiness. Because people would become bored quickly as there wouldn't be anything to challenge their minds/solving problems or physical challenges to push themselves to achieve satisfaction from doing something. Eternal life (no death) would be a curse not a blessing.
> And as far as aliens, it's fun to dream/imagine what they look like, how they live, etc. Humans are still a child race cosmically speaking. Who knows how life evolved on other worlds and at what rate (slower, quicker).
> 
> Better to just go on normally and let things unfold as they should. To use such powers with the best of intentions would only cause worse problems in the long run. Like a movie, sit back, chow on some popcorn and watch the show.



Pain, sorrow, and loneliness are plagues to our hearts, true happiness  and prosperity cannot exist until these things are gone. Boredom would  not occur as spending eternity with the one you love most and being able  to do the things you like and share those things with your loved one  would make your spirit sore beyond imagination. Love is pure and  eternal, and can exist and endure even while pain and suffering are present. And while love keeps us all bonded together in perfect harmony,  our minds will be free to learn and explore new things and share the joy and  knowledge of the things we learn with the people we love. True, love can and does arise from enduring pain and suffering, but if there was no hate and cruelty there would be no pain and suffering in the first place and there would be no need for love to arise because love would already be shared in all of our hearts.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Pain, sorrow, and loneliness are plagues to our hearts, true happiness  and prosperity cannot exist until these things are gone. Boredom would  not occur as spending eternity with the one you love most and being able  to do the things you like and share those things with your loved one  would make your spirit sore beyond imagination. Love is pure and  eternal, and can exist and endure even while pain and suffering are present. And while love keeps us all bonded together in perfect harmony,  our minds will be free to learn and explore new things and share the joy and  knowledge of the things we learn with the people we love. True, love can and does arise from enduring pain and suffering, but if there was no hate and cruelty there would be no pain and suffering in the first place and there would be no need for love to arise because love would already be shared in all of our hearts.



And so the balance was tipped, and the beautiful sand was lost forever.

Balance in all things, Dracimonde.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> And so the balance was tipped, and the beautiful sand was lost forever.
> 
> Balance in all things, Dracimonde.



Umm... How about balance in all things except good and evil? Evil never does anyone good, stop trying to say it's a necessary thing.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Umm... How about balance in all things except good and evil? Evil never does anyone good, stop trying to say it's a necessary thing.



There is no such thing as good and evil. Never has been, never will be.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> There is no such thing as good and evil. Never has been, never will be.



Ok, now you're just trolling... I still don't know how you can believe there can't be true happiness without pain and suffering, I mean thinnk about it, you're saying the only way for us to be truly happy is if we experience pain and suffering. That's messed up man...

In order to better prove my point, tell me one thing that can make someone more happy than love.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Ok, now you're just trolling... I still don't know how you can believe there can't be true happiness without pain and suffering, I mean thinnk about it, you're saying the only way for us to be truly happy is if we experience pain and suffering. That's messed up man...
> 
> In order to better prove my point, tell me one thing that can make someone more happy than love.


Your age is showing. Please define trolling for us all. For that matter, if you're going to point fingers and act childish you can consider our discussion closed at this point, as clearly you are too concerned with the way you see things to expand your thinking.


----------



## Sable Oximasoth (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow, some people want to do some awful things! Eat a cookie!? That's a moral calamity! 

I would let the world be. I might change myself. Probably because I wouldn't be able to help myself, but I would think that changing myself would be wrong for the same reason changing the world would be. If the world is so poisoned, so wretched, so deranged, then may it eat itself. If the world has the foresight to exist, so be it. There would be no benefit to revealing oneself or "playing god" though there would be benefit to surreptitiously altering the course and speed of it's development. But you risk the consequences of your actions. Your beliefs are your own and so are your mistakes in perspective. Does the utopia you envision require the death of those you disagree with? The subjugation of others? The oppression of ideas? If yes, do not use the power.


----------



## Machine (Mar 31, 2013)

I will crack the earth, and from the world torn asunder shall rise the new man who shall love their Great Dark God unconditionally and worship it and offer it sacrificial blood and flesh from their pathetic, weak predecessors.

Lightning will shoot up from the ground. Lava will fall from the sky. Trees will burn eternally, and the newborns shall weep blood.

It'll be great.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Ok, now you're just trolling... I still don't know how you can believe there can't be true happiness without pain and suffering, I mean thinnk about it, you're saying the only way for us to be truly happy is if we experience pain and suffering. That's messed up man...


 The only realistic way for us to appreciate such things as love and happiness is for us to occasionally experience fear, pain, grief, sadness and other unpleasant feelings. 'Innocence' is *painfully* overrated.


----------



## Mullerornis (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh, the "suffering builds character" tripe. Explain to me why suffering leads to dementia then.


----------



## Machine (Mar 31, 2013)

Mullerornis said:


> Oh, the "suffering builds character" tripe. Explain to me why suffering leads to dementia then.


I'm pretty sure that's not the case, 100% of the time. :I


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Your age is showing. Please define trolling for us all. For that matter, if you're going to point fingers and act childish you can consider our discussion closed at this point, as clearly you are too concerned with the way you see things to expand your thinking.



I think the word trolling has become like a really bad curse word to a lot of people here. Seems like whenever I say it, everyone gets all upset. What I meant by trolling, obviously, is that you were trying to say there is no such thing as good and evil. I'm not trying to point fingers or act childish, and I'm not accusing you of anything. I'm just saying *THINK* about what you are saying. You are trying to tell me that true happiness can only result from pain and suffering. But those things can leave a scar in our hearts, they can make us feel depressed, insecure, lonely, and unwanted/unloved. If a person you love dies, a person you really really love, you would be devastated wouldn't you? You would feel that your entire world has come crashing down, because the person you love most, the one you hold dearest to you, has passed away and you will never see them again. Imagine that feeling... it would scar you, permanently. Yes, of course, you can recover somewhat from that loss, but that scar in your heart cannot be truly healed until you are able to be with that person again. After experiencing that loss, you will *never* be able to experience true happiness until you can see that person you love so much again. Pain and suffering doesn't lead to true happiness, It keeps it from you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I think the word trolling has become like a really bad curse word to a lot of people here. Seems like whenever I say it, everyone gets all upset.



Maybe if you quit using it like it's the last tactic in a pathetic starter deck, people would take you more seriously. Unless you like being Joey Wheeler throwing a Red Eyes Black Dragon everywhere


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> Maybe if you quit using it like it's the last tactic in a pathetic starter deck, people would take you more seriously. Unless you like being Joey Wheeler throwing a Red Eyes Black Dragon everywhere



Ya, you're right, sorry if I made it sound like that. I guess I don't know how to use that word in a normal way without offending people, honestly though I meant no harm by it. I probably should've just said he's being sarcastic instead, but then that would just be pointing out the obvious by using an obvious word. Man, I hate it when I get like this, I need to stop making myself sound like I'm antagonizing people :/


----------



## Dizrawr (Mar 31, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> I would make a rock even I couldn't lift.


Chris Redfield may be needed on that one.

I'd continue to be myself, only using the powers as I want, when I need them. Consider it a life advantage.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 31, 2013)

How about making Mars capable of supporting life then populate it with anime characters (brought to life/sentient) from every series, ova and movie. 
Now that would be chaos of the highest degree.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 31, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> How about making Mars capable of supporting life then popular it with anime characters (brought to life/sentient) from every series, ova and movie.
> Now that would be chaos of the highest degree.


 I give it a day to survive, and no more. I mean the planet itself.


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I think the word trolling has become like a really bad curse word to a lot of people here. Seems like whenever I say it, everyone gets all upset. What I meant by trolling, obviously, is that you were trying to say there is no such thing as good and evil. I'm not trying to point fingers or act childish, and I'm not accusing you of anything. I'm just saying *THINK* about what you are saying. You are trying to tell me that true happiness can only result from pain and suffering. But those things can leave a scar in our hearts, they can make us feel depressed, insecure, lonely, and unwanted/unloved. If a person you love dies, a person you really really love, you would be devastated wouldn't you? You would feel that your entire world has come crashing down, because the person you love most, the one you hold dearest to you, has passed away and you will never see them again. Imagine that feeling... it would scar you, permanently. Yes, of course, you can recover somewhat from that loss, but that scar in your heart cannot be truly healed until you are able to be with that person again. After experiencing that loss, you will *never* be able to experience true happiness until you can see that person you love so much again. Pain and suffering doesn't lead to true happiness, It keeps it from you.



Without these things, we begin to take their opposites for granted.

The very concept of appreciation is to understand something's value, to understand what it would mean to lose that. This works in opposite, too. We understand sorrow, pain, and grief because we have known and valued their opposites. Balance.

Let us take it to a different view: It is not unlike the circle of life, understand? From death springs new life. It is a universal balance, as well.

We have riddled our world with symbols of this nature. For every action there is an opposite, equal reaction. There is no comedy without tragedy.

If you can understand this, you can understand why you should fear people who think everyone must be happy at all times. People who insist you must be happy, and if you aren't you must be sick and need to be fixed. They are dangerous, and they are spreading across our culture like wildfire.

Allow me to quote a man who put something very eloquently, in order to give you an understanding of why I see it this way:



> The essence of Gothic is sadness in a world with a happiness ideology. If you're not happy, at least try to become like that. If not, you're a looser. That's why gothic is sub cultural. It's a counterdraft of mainstream ideology. So of course there are lots of people in the scene, who have problems with mainstream society. And terms like madness or mental disease are some of the most effective arms of the mainstream ideology to stay in power. If you're not happy you're sick. Can you pay a therapy for a brainwash? No? You don't want it? There must be some area of freedom to escape the happiness, success and consumption terror. A place where personality is not defined by the car your drive, where answers don't have to be simple and questions might be answered in several different ways, without dividing this answers in right or wrong.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Mar 31, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Without these things, we begin to take their opposites for granted.
> 
> The very concept of appreciation is to understand something's value, to understand what it would mean to lose that. This works in opposite, too. We understand sorrow, pain, and grief because we have known and valued their opposites. Balance.
> 
> ...



Are you trying to tell me that even if you and your  loved ones felt no more pain or sorrow or loss and your loved ones that  have died are restored to you forever and you can be with them and the one you love most for eternity and you never loose them again that you still wouldn't be happy?

No offense, but if this is the case, then this is literally the dumbest argument I've ever had in my life, even dumber than the arguments I've had with hardcore religious people! This should be something basic that everyone desires...


----------



## Rilvor (Mar 31, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Are you trying to tell me that even if you and your  loved ones felt no more pain or sorrow or loss and your loved ones that  have died are restored to you forever and you can be with them and the one you love most for eternity and you never loose them again that you still wouldn't be happy?
> 
> No offense, but if this is the case, then this is literally the dumbest argument I've ever had in my life, even dumber than the arguments I've had with hardcore religious people! This should be something basic that everyone desires...



You didn't read a word I said, did you? Yes, we are definitely done here.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> You didn't read a word I said, did you? Yes, we are definitely done here.



Look, the points is, if I had Godlike powers, no one would ever have to suffer again and we would all love each other and coexist in an eternal paradise with no pain or sorrow or grief or loss or evil, I can't imagine a better way to use those powers. I know it sounds impossible, but we *ARE *talking about having limitless Godlike powers and with that, anything is possible...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Look, the points is, if I had Godlike powers, no one would ever have to suffer again and we would all love each other and coexist in an eternal paradise with no pain or sorrow or grief or loss or evil, I can't imagine a better way to use those powers. I know it sounds impossible, but we *ARE *talking about having limitless Godlike powers and with that, anything is possible...


The problem is what is one person's idea of paradise is another person's idea of hell.  The best you could hope for would be to make conditions in the world good enough.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem is what is one person's idea of paradise is another person's idea of hell.  The best you could hope for would be to make conditions in the world good enough.



But the best paradise for anyone is a paradise with none of the bad things like sadness, pain, loneliness, and of course, death, and full of the good things like comfort, friendship, and love. This of course is just the basics of what everyone desires, but it's not *everything* everyone desires. That's where diversity comes in, to be able to love anyone and everyone despite your differences. Our differences are beautiful, they make us who we are, but most importantly, they teach us the true meaning of love. If we were all the same, all grey and dull, love would come as a weak and passive thing. But with diversity, we are able to truly put our ability to love to the test. And when we reach that point of acceptance, we will be able to see past those differences and recognize what true love really is. The need for diversity is one of the main reasons why I would also make certain the existence of aliens, so the universe can truly be the beautiful endless ocean of colors that it probably already is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> But the best paradise for anyone is a paradise with none of the bad things like sadness, pain, loneliness, and of course, death, and full of the good things like comfort, friendship, and love. This of course is just the basics of what everyone desires, but it's not *everything* everyone desires. That's where diversity comes in, to be able to love anyone and everyone despite your differences. Our differences are beautiful, they make us who we are, but most importantly, they teach us the true meaning of love. If we were all the same, all grey and dull, love would come as a weak and passive thing. But with diversity, we are able to truly put our ability to love to the test. And when we reach that point of acceptance, we will be able to see past those differences and recognize what true love really is. The need for diversity is one of the main reasons why I would also make certain the existence of aliens, so the universe can truly be the beautiful endless ocean of colors that it probably already is.


As beautiful of a notion that is if you were in that position and trying to do that it would completely fuck up a ton of people's heads permanently trying to bash their brains out only unable to do so cause you made them immortal.  To use me as a example, even something basic as feeling hope phsychologically hurts me.  I do not want to feel hope ever.  If you were to just *pop* fill me up as a person with hope and *pop* erase all the bad memories why I hate feeling hope, even though you would erase the memories, it would just utterly and completely fuck my shit up.

Some people can not psychologically handle a paradise land where nothing wrong can ever exist.  To use a analogy it would be like taking a person with a phobia of phsyical contact and giving them a group hug.  Some people can NOT psychologically handle such a perfect world to the point you would have to strip them of everything that makes them and make a new person just wearing the same face.


----------



## Roon Sazi (Apr 1, 2013)

Starting off, 
If I had the powers of a god, I would give myself Morgan Freeman's voice. That's it.






-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> But the best paradise for anyone is a paradise with none of the bad things like sadness, pain, loneliness, and of course, death, and full of the good things like comfort, friendship, and love. This of course is just the basics of what everyone desires, but it's not everything everyone desires. That's where diversity comes in, to be able to love anyone and everyone despite your differences. Our differences are beautiful, they make us who we are, but most importantly, they teach us the true meaning of love. If we were all the same, all grey and dull, love would come as a weak and passive thing. But with diversity, we are able to truly put our ability to love to the test. And when we reach that point of acceptance, we will be able to see past those differences and recognize what true love really is. The need for diversity is one of the main reasons why I would also make certain the existence of aliens, so the universe can truly be the beautiful endless ocean of colors that it probably already is.






1. I'm pretty sure the point these guys are trying to get across is that it's hard to enjoy a sunny day if you don't have a rainy one. (Metaphorically speaking of course. I actually love rainy days!)


2. What's wrong with death? It's a part of the natural cycle of things. I know it can be sad but does the idea of living forever really appeal to you? Even in a perfect world?




-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> But with diversity, we are able to truly put our ability to love to the test.




3. If we were given a perfect world where everyone loved each other, what test would you be referring to?

4. Back to your first sentence, I'm apparently not part of everyone. I'm not a sadist but a world where nothing bad ever happens sounds incredibly tedious.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> As beautiful of a notion that is if you were in that position and trying to do that it would completely fuck up a ton of people's heads permanently trying to bash their brains out only unable to do so cause you made them immortal.  To use me as a example, even something basic as feeling hope phsychologically hurts me.  I do not want to feel hope ever.  If you were to just *pop* fill me up as a person with hope and *pop* erase all the bad memories why I hate feeling hope, even though you would erase the memories, it would just utterly and completely fuck my shit up.
> 
> Some people can not psychologically handle a paradise land where nothing wrong can ever exist.  To use a analogy it would be like taking a person with a phobia of phsyical contact and giving them a group hug.  Some people can NOT psychologically handle such a perfect world to the point you would have to strip them of everything that makes them and make a new person just wearing the same face.



Yes, but I would remove all fear as well, so you could feel safe and secure and not have to worry.



Roon Sazi said:


> 1. I'm pretty sure the point these guys are trying to get across is that  it's hard to enjoy a sunny day if you don't have a rainy one.  (Metaphorically speaking of course. I actually love rainy days!)



True, but what I'm saying is you don't need to constantly experience sorrow to have true happiness, it just doesn't work like that. There needs to be a point in your life when you can finally rest and be rid of all pain and loss and enjoy the rest of eternity in love and happiness.



Roon Sazi said:


> 2. What's wrong with death? It's a part of the natural cycle of things.



Death is a natural burden we all have to deal with and many of us fear. But life and love are the most beautiful things in existence and love is eternal, so why not make life eternal so we can love forever? 



Roon Sazi said:


> I  know it can be sad but does the idea of living forever really appeal to  you? Even in a perfect world?



Yes, absolutely. I cannot imagine a more perfect life than spending eternity with the person I love most doing the things we love together and enjoying ourselves without ever having to worry or feel sad or alone ever again.



Roon Sazi said:


> 3. If we were given a perfect world where everyone loved each other, what test would you be referring to?



For us to be able to test our ability to love someone despite their differences. For example, if we can learn to love our enemies or someone who is different, like an alien for example who is a completely different species from our own, or someone who is just different from us in general, someone who likes certain things we don't, then we will learn the true meaning of love. If we were all the same, then there wouldn't be many differences that we could learn to see past. We need to love people NOT because they are like us, but because they are people who can love and who need to be loved. You can't be a truly loving person until you can learn to set aside someone's differences and not be judgmental.



Roon Sazi said:


> 4. Back to your first sentence, I'm apparently not part of everyone. I'm  not a sadist but a world where nothing bad ever happens sounds  incredibly tedious.



It might sound boring because you might be wondering what you would be doing forever. Whether you would just be sitting around or whether you would be doing the things you like. The answer is, you would be able to all the things you like. The universe would become an open book of tons of things you can explore and learn, and your life would never be boring because there would always be new things to do and learn. The best part is that all of those fantastic things you could do, you would be able to share them with the people you love and the person you care about most.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 1, 2013)

Draci, you do a lot of talking but not enough listening. You never mull anything over, never challenge your views. If someone has a diference in opinion, you shoot it down as "trolling" or just wrong in general. I find that very pitiful.  

Can good and evil exist without each other? Prehaps, but what a weaker sort of "Good" you would create without "Evil" to constantly challenge it. You would take away all the beauty of decay and rebirth. You would never have a world where people stand up in the face of adversity and you definetly would never have people make sacrifices. 

Yours would be a limbo, Draci, and ultimatley would be inferior to a world where people choose good in spite of the difficult road it meant for them. You desire a child's paradise, one where pain never exists. And although children are famed for their innocence you must see that your world is just as small, ignorant, and petty.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> Draci, you do a lot of talking but not  enough listening. You never mull anything over, never challenge your  views. If someone has a diference in opinion, you shoot it down as  "trolling" or just wrong in general. I find that very pitiful.
> 
> Can good and evil exist without each other? Prehaps, but what a  weaker sort of "Good" you would create without "Evil" to constantly  challenge it. You would take away all the beauty of decay and rebirth.  You would never have a world where people stand up in the face of  adversity and you definetly would never have people make sacrifices.
> 
> Yours would be a limbo, Draci, and ultimatley would be inferior to a  world where people choose good in spite of the difficult road it meant  for them. You desire a child's paradise, one where pain never exists.  And although children are famed for their innocence you must see that  your world is just as small, ignorant, and petty.



I didn't shoot anything down as trolling, we're all just having a  debate. You're so quick to say I put other people's opinions down and  dismiss them as wrong, tell me one person who didn't do that to me and  agreed with anything I said.

I'm saying in the beginning people  should go through a difficult life and experience sorrow and loss and  have to make difficult choices, but in the end would be given  a chance to finally be able to rest and be happy. Yes, those things can  teach us to appreciate the good things in life, but there comes a time  where it just needs to stop. No one should have to live with those  things forever.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 1, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> *I didn't shoot anything down as trolling*, we're all just having a  debate. You're so quick to say I put other people's opinions down and  dismiss them as wrong, tell me one person who didn't do that to me and  agreed with anything I said.





-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Ok, now you're just trolling...



^Hmmm. Seems like you did. It's hard to discuss things with a person who does this just so you know.You might miss out on some really interesting viewpoints if you continue being rude. 

And yes, I am quick to say you do that. Because you do it in almost every discussion you participate in. It's almost a cliche in this forum now but "Welcome to the wonderful world of people not agreeing with you." 

As for your paradise veiw, you just contradicted your initial stance. Now you accept harshness/evil? You claimed they were piosonous before. :/


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 1, 2013)

Butterflygoddess said:


> ^Hmmm. Seems like you did. It's hard to discuss things with a person who does this just so you know.You might miss out on some really interesting viewpoints if you continue being rude.





-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Ya, you're right, sorry if I made it sound like that. I guess *I don't  know how to use that word in a normal way without offending people,  honestly though I meant no harm by it. I probably should've just said  he's being sarcastic instead, but then that would just be pointing out  the obvious by using an obvious word*. Man, I hate it when I get like  this, I need to stop making myself sound like I'm antagonizing people :/



^This, I did not mean it in the negative kind of way you're making it sound like.



Butterflygoddess said:


> And yes, I am quick to say you do that. Because you do it in almost every discussion you participate in. It's almost a cliche in this forum now but "Welcome to the wonderful world of people not agreeing with you."



*BUT IT HAPPENS ALL OVER THE PLACE HERE!* It's called a debate, you state your opinions, I state mine, we discuss it, and we can change them if we want. That's not very different from what you and several others were doing.



Butterflygoddess said:


> As for your paradise veiw, you just contradicted your initial stance. Now you accept harshness/evil? You claimed they were piosonous before. :/



I do believe they're plagues to the heart, but what I'm saying is they help us appreciate the good things in life, they're just not *necessary *to experience and obtain true happiness, and in the long run only *prevent* you from obtaining it, that's why at some point you have to be relieved of those things to truly be happy.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 1, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Yes, but I would remove all fear as well, so you could feel safe and secure and not have to worry.


Okay let me put it another way.  What about individuals who the majority of their lives have experienced things people consider negative.  What would happen if you removed a entire person's mind to try and "make them better"?  My point is that if you did that it would leave a lot of people mentally dead, unable to do anything more than stare at the walls for hours and incapable of even so much as taking care of themselves.

A person is the combined experiences and memories of everything they have experienced.  Even if they don't remember why they feel a certain way it still lingers.  Like if someone as a kid fell out a tree, broke their arm and are now afraid of heights even though they no longer remember breaking their arm will still be afraid of heights.  If you were to remove the vast majority of a person's memories and the majority of what they have experienced and on top of that remove their fear it would leave them mentally dead.  Basically your idea would kill people and/or leave millions of people brain dead.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Apr 1, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> *BUT IT HAPPENS ALL OVER THE PLACE HERE!* It's called a debate, you state your opinions, I state mine, we discuss it, and we can change them if we want. That's not very different from what you and several others were doing.



Yeah, the only difference it most people don't resort to the petty name calling thing. You've called people evil/stupid before for disagreeing with you and its shit like that that irks me esp. for a guy who seems to wanna toss around the "peace and love" philosophy. 

And I would agrue that good cannot exist without evil to contrast it. It wouldn't stand as tall and would simply exist as a status quo in a world without it which takes away from its sincerity.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Apr 1, 2013)

Go from planet to planet, destroying them one by one in a Galactus type manner.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 2, 2013)

CannonFodder said:


> Okay let me put it another way.  What about individuals who the majority  of their lives have experienced things people consider negative.  What  would happen if you removed a entire person's mind to try and "make them  better"?  My point is that if you did that it would leave a lot of  people mentally dead, unable to do anything more than stare at the walls  for hours and incapable of even so much as taking care of themselves.
> 
> A person is the combined experiences and memories of everything they  have experienced.  Even if they don't remember why they feel a certain  way it still lingers.  Like if someone as a kid fell out a tree, broke  their arm and are now afraid of heights even though they no longer  remember breaking their arm will still be afraid of heights.  If you  were to remove the vast majority of a person's memories and the majority  of what they have experienced and on top of that remove their fear it  would leave them mentally dead.  Basically your idea would kill people  and/or leave millions of people brain dead.



You kinda misunderstood me there. When I said I would remove all evil, I  didn't mean I would erase people's memories and experiences of evil, I  would create an eternal paradise for people to go to when they die  and evil would never plague them again. I strongly agree with you  that our memories and experiences define us and are precious, they make us who we are  and can help us to become better people. So no, I would never erase anyone's  memories, I would just give them the heaven they deserve away from all the evil that has  made them suffer for so long.

Why does this sound so bad to  everyone? Do you guys not understand that love is the greatest thing that can  ever happen to us? Why does the idea of love constantly being taken away  from you sound so appealing to everyone?



Butterflygoddess said:


> Yeah, the only difference it most people  don't resort to the petty name calling thing. You've called people  evil/stupid before for disagreeing with you and its shit like that that  irks me esp. for a guy who seems to wanna toss around the "peace and  love" philosophy.
> 
> And I would agrue that good cannot exist without evil to contrast it. It  wouldn't stand as tall and would simply exist as a status quo in a  world without it which takes away from its sincerity.



I  understand what you're saying, I did make some immature and hateful  comments in the past, but I apologized for that and I'm trying to make  myself a better person. But since then, nothing I've said has been meant  to harm or insult or offend. Everything I've said except for that  childish comment I made was meant with good intention, I don't like to  judge people or criticize them or call them names, I'm trying make that part of me fade away. Even if I'm not always successful at it, I'm just trying to be a good person, no one is perfect.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 2, 2013)

You haven't even attempted to pick apart the words spoken to you, preferring instead to plug your mind and shout that everyone else is wrong. If you cannot even offer a decent refutation of everyone else's arguments, you aren't listening; And if you aren't listening, you aren't learning.

Edit: Look, I figure you will no doubt have a retort ready even as I type this or you read this, whichever comes first.

The point here is if you are striving for self improvement, empathy, and understanding the minds of others, all of which are keys to happiness, you will never reach them the way you are going. I hate to sound like this, because I hated it at your age, but the best I can say is you've just got growing up to do. Now I will return to being mum on this argument, because it certainly is not a debate.


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2013)

Omnipresence and omniscience would blow.  No thanks.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 2, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> You haven't even attempted to pick apart the words spoken to you, preferring instead to plug your mind and shout that everyone else is wrong. If you cannot even offer a decent refutation of everyone else's arguments, you aren't listening; And if you aren't listening, you aren't learning.
> 
> Edit: Look, I figure you will no doubt have a retort ready even as I type this or you read this, whichever comes first.
> 
> The point here is if you are striving for self improvement, empathy, and understanding the minds of others, all of which are keys to happiness, you will never reach them the way you are going. I hate to sound like this, because I hated it at your age, but the best I can say is you've just got growing up to do. Now I will return to being mum on this argument, because it certainly is not a debate.



I guess I'm just having trouble analyzing what you're trying to say. I'm not meaning to sound closed-minded or offensive or anything like that, I'm just trying to understand where you're coming from and to get you to understand where I'm coming from too. Maybe I'm just a bad communicator, but I've honestly only meaning well in what I've been saying. It would help though, if you would stop making me feel like you're purposely antagonizing me. I would be less inclined to immediately retort what you're saying if you would maybe break it down into simpler context like CannonFodder did and try to sound a little friendlier instead of just dismissing me as if you know all of the intentions behind my argument. Again, I'm not trying to antagonize you here, I'm just letting you know the problem I might be having when it comes to fully grasping this argument.


----------



## Paradox Trigger (Apr 2, 2013)

Umm, so if Ibecame God wouldn't that mean my former preconceptions of human life change and that I would just do whatever the normanl God is doing now?

Okay, if I still had my own mind that would make me very flawed. But still, I would make myself look a bit better first. Eradicate reality TV. Make good people win the lottery. Reveal that Al Gore is a lying idiot that no one should have followed in the first place. Force governments to come clean that they really do have the cures to all of those nasty diseases. Reward those that are truly unique and have used their freewill to help people and be creative. Stop the ensuing riots from my revallations and give the gift of space flight to humans as well as terraforming technology. If crap still screws up I'm heading to the other side of the universe. Or...you know...creating a new one.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 2, 2013)

Paradox Trigger said:


> Umm, so if Ibecame God wouldn't that mean my former preconceptions of human life change and that I would just do whatever the normanl God is doing now?
> 
> Okay, if I still had my own mind that would make me very flawed. But still, I would make myself look a bit better first. Eradicate reality TV. Make good people win the lottery. *Reveal that Al Gore is a lying idiot that no one should have followed in the first place.* Force governments to come clean that they really do have the cures to all of those nasty diseases. Reward those that are truly unique and have used their freewill to help people and be creative. Stop the ensuing riots from my revallations and give the gift of space flight to humans as well as terraforming technology. If crap still screws up I'm heading to the other side of the universe. Or...you know...creating a new one.



Wasn't Al Gore a Democrat?


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 2, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I guess I'm just having trouble analyzing what you're trying to say. I'm not meaning to sound closed-minded or offensive or anything like that, I'm just trying to understand where you're coming from and to get you to understand where I'm coming from too. Maybe I'm just a bad communicator, but I've honestly only meaning well in what I've been saying. It would help though, if you would stop making me feel like you're purposely antagonizing me. I would be less inclined to immediately retort what you're saying if you would maybe break it down into simpler context like CannonFodder did and try to sound a little friendlier instead of just dismissing me as if you know all of the intentions behind my argument. Again, I'm not trying to antagonize you here, I'm just letting you know the problem I might be having when it comes to fully grasping this argument.



Very well.

Much suffering and pain comes from ourselves, in various ways.
IF you are going to remove that, you are going to remove people's freedom of choice.
Meaning you would establish yourself as a tyrant who dictates how people may act.

For that, you would be the most "Evil" of them all.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 3, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> Very well.
> 
> Much suffering and pain comes from ourselves, in various ways.
> IF you are going to remove that, you are going to remove people's freedom of choice.
> ...



I don't see how that would be removing people's freedom of choice, unless of course you're talking about the pain and suffering that comes from people wanting to feel sad or lonely, or am I missing something? But even then, I still don't understand why anyone would _want_ to feel that way.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 4, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> I don't see how that would be removing people's freedom of choice, unless of course you're talking about the pain and suffering that comes from people wanting to feel sad or lonely, or am I missing something? But even then, I still don't understand why anyone would _want_ to feel that way.


You just haven't experienced the bouquet that life has to offer, or force upon in some cases, you yet. I know that sounds discreditable but that is how it is.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 13, 2013)

Rilvor said:


> You just haven't experienced the bouquet that life has to offer, or force upon in some cases, you yet. I know that sounds discreditable but that is how it is.



Ehh, maybe you're right...

But still, I think everyone deserves a paradise away from the hardships of life once they die. That's basically what I would do with Godlike powers, give them the peace and happiness they deserve after dealing with the cruelty and unfairness of life.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2013)

whiteskunk said:


> Taking the scenario from "Kamichu":
> 
> What would you do if one day/morning you woke up and discovered you became a god (powers and all):


Kill myself.

If one negative thought could be powerful enough to destroy something, or someone, than I'd prefer to destroy myself.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 14, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Kill myself.
> 
> If one negative thought could be powerful enough to destroy something, or someone, than I'd prefer to destroy myself.



Only if you chose to destroy them, though.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2013)

-={Dracimonde}=- said:


> Only if you chose to destroy them, though.


I would like to think that's true, but I have to disagree.

If you're a God, and the history of most God's involves them thinking something into being without any effort, than what thoughts were initially private are now acting forces of nature. That's bad, IMHO. People aren't ready to be Gods, so I'd stand by my actions. Super powers on the other hand aren't quite so bad. Unless it's telekinesis.


----------



## -={Dracimonde}=- (Apr 14, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I would like to think that's true, but I have to disagree.
> 
> If you're a God, and the history of most God's involves them thinking something into being without any effort, than what thoughts were initially private are now acting forces of nature. That's bad, IMHO. People aren't ready to be Gods, so I'd stand by my actions. Super powers on the other hand aren't quite so bad. Unless it's telekinesis.



Ahh, but would you really be a God if you couldn't control whether one of your thoughts becomes a reality?


----------



## Hinalle K. (Apr 14, 2013)

I really doubt all those people saying they'd kill themselves or give up their power would really do it. I think they like to believe they would.
There has to be some temptation going on there!


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 14, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I really doubt all those people saying they'd kill themselves or give up their power would really do it. I think they like to believe they would.
> There has to be some temptation going on there!



It depends on what one considers important and valuable in their life. There are some people, despite what pessimists would claim, who live for nothing more than to see their loved ones smile.


----------



## Bambi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I really doubt all those people saying they'd kill themselves or give up their power would really do it. I think they like to believe they would.
> There has to be some temptation going on there!


You called me on it, I think? I feel like giving up my life for non-asspats would be a good idea. I mean, what if I used my godly powers to change something?

And than change something else? At what point does life stop being dynamic and more artificial, like interacting with different thoughts in a dream? Can you wake up?


----------



## Retro (Apr 14, 2013)

Meh, I'd just probably use it to force people to do whatever I want them to. And to draw shit.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 14, 2013)

Good grief. So much power....

I've always been a bit tame compared to most. I would most likely act as an observer, overlooking the choices people made through their lives. Those I saw worthy would prosper, and those who weren't would not. I would test people in an attempt to forge their will. When I felt a good enough person had came around, I would see just how much they could take to see if they're deserving of a special gift. I would live on Earth and wander all over the place visiting people disguised as an ordinary person to see how they would act towards me. I would challenge them to all manners of games to see how capable they were. 

I want people to fight and struggle for the things they hold dear. I have found that it is a great motivator and makes the goal in mind much more enjoyable. 

On a side note, I would probably make different worlds and realities and play around with different concepts. Also I've always wanted to give the world a bit of an overhaul. I'd make it a bit more.....grand.


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 15, 2013)

I would descend from the Heavens in a shower of rose petals and scream "Y'ALL BITCHES BE NICE TO EACH OTHER OR I'MMA SLAP Y'ALL CROSS DA BACKADA HEAD. I BE BACK IN TWO WEEKS TO SEE IF YOU BE DOIN IT." and then I would ascend unto the Heavens again. 

And woe betide them if they didn't do as I said. I would send my BDSM angels among the populace to give them all a good spanking and make them promise to be good boys and girls again.


----------



## AmirovRP (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't know if I would change things that drastically, I like to have stuff take their natural course really. I'd probably do subtle things to alleviate my various day-to-day anxieties. I'd be way less stressed about stuff, because I'd always come out alright. I'd use my powers to bring up those around and close to me, and but I wouldn't use them to bring down those I don't like. I'd be awesome at playing music and I'd do a lot of that with friends.

Heh, basically I'd be less stressed and achieve more of what I'd like to achieve with my life!


----------



## FireFeathers (Apr 24, 2013)

Pay my debts and fly around for a long ass time. Then probably go back to watching youtube videos.


----------

